
Scheme's first-class continuation implemented with nested While loops - suzuki
http://www.oki-osk.jp/esc/circlisp/continuation-en.html
======
suzuki
A method to implement first-class continuation and call/cc (call-with-current-
continuation) as found in Scheme is given in the article. The method uses
nested "while" loops plainly and does not require the implementation language
to be able to call functions recursively. Thus, it will be ported easily even
to FORTRAN 77 if just given an automatic memory management of cons cells.

The current implementation runs in Emacs Lisp, Common Lisp, Lisps in
Dart/TypeScript/Go and the implemented Lisp itself.

~~~
kazinator
"Ported to Fortran 77" means, to me, that continuations can be captured across
the activation frames of Fortran 77 functions. E.g. the interpreted Lisp code
calls, say, a native mapcar written in F77 or whatever, passing it an
interpreted function as the functional argument. The functional captures a
continuation, right across the mapcar.

~~~
suzuki
Sorry for my poor English. I meant it as implementing Scheme or some such
interpreter with first-class continuation in FORTRAN77 by the method. One will
be able to write mapcar in FORTRAN77, but in the same way as one write the IF
special form of the interpreter.

